# Google- Uh-oh, breakfast of milk, yoghurt, muesli may not be for you - Inquirer.net



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Inquirer.net<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Uh-oh, breakfast of milk, yoghurt, muesli may not be for you**Inquirer.net*The combination of herbs and diet can treat ailments as diverse as migraines, fatigue, nervousness and insomnia, allergies, *irritable bowel syndrome*, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

